
Show HN: Help validate idea – connecting with your audience after presentation - matijash
Hi HN, We are testing the value proposition for an idea described here: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lastslide.io&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lastslide.io&#x2F;</a>
If you could take a quick look and give us your feedback (is it clear, is this something you would consider using) we would be very grateful.<p>Every kind of feedback is welcome. Thank you
======
ian0
My two cents.

I understand the pitch is towards sharing more than just presentations, but
wouldn't 90% of people just be sharing presentations? People usually just add
the links to the last slide.

That said - It still seems like a useful service. The standout feature being a
friendly URL you can share on every presentation plus of course the stats so
you can check how interesting people actually found it. Better than a dropbox
URL..

PS Sales / PreSales people may find this useful for regular sales pitches.
These pitches are frequent, they would love the data and would be willing to
add the extra info (think white papers, FAQ etc).

~~~
matijash
Hey Ian, thank you very much for your feedback! I understand your point, I
think it is very valid. Thank you for pointing it out.

